# getting road noise.thru thick curtains ..help!!



## bsa_bob2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I am 150" of the rd .main noisey rd.We have brought down the auto noise.. to a liveable level. with thicker curtains But those large ..heavy landfill trucks [garbage], are worse. My question; What can i use to bring down the noise to an acceptable level anyway.I tried help from the owners of these trucks,and the darkness and 10 kids and 8 stops in morning rush hour, but "republic trucking" does not care! thats another whole tread . I am up to any suggestions/ other than fillin up the window hole with brick and mortar. i will listen to ANYTHING you have please help. thank you bob s


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

How old are the windows? Are they vinyl or AL?

I recently installed new windows and we were pleasantly surprised at the noise reduction. 

Vinyl will transmit less of the noise than aluminum. 

10 kids? Really?


----------



## bsa_bob2 (Nov 19, 2014)

ddawg16 said:


> How old are the windows? Are they vinyl or AL?
> 
> I recently installed new windows and we were pleasantly surprised at the noise reduction.
> 
> ...


hey dawg thanks for the reply! my windows are; wood pella combination thermo window.[2 glasses]. 1970s.I am really one of those guys who can fix most things. .this i am befuddled by, What is a good, sound barrior.I realize i can't stop all of it .Two sleeping pills don't help either bob s 

ps one of the moderators was or is a female, i think . she might have an idea .being windows and curtains . what do you think? let me know your end first. bob scharp


No! ten kids is how many are close to the rd waiting for the bus .


----------



## bsa_bob2 (Nov 19, 2014)

*btt btt btt*


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

How about creating white noise to mask it. I remember yrs ago my brother buying some sort of a generator that would have ocean sounds ect..claimed it would help him get to sleep.
Lots of ways to generate it I guess ..google it for ideas.
Any way of having sleeping quarters in the basement ..should be lots quieter there.

What's the BSA stand for Bob...just curious.


----------

